# girling 60/MK2 install issues



## ronster731 (Sep 25, 2004)

Does anyone know what pads I can run with this set up. I have 11" rotors off a g60 corrado and girling 60 off audi 90. The issue I am having is that the pads over shoot the rotors by about 1/4" on the outer and overlap the inter side of the rotor by 1/4" too. I am using the pad that are spected out for these calipers. Anyone else have this problem? Can I not run this set up together? Any *help* or *advise* would be very appreciated. Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ronster731 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: girling 60/MK2 install issues (ronster731)*

here are some pics 
















I understand some vortexers have a problem with it over shooting the inside of the rotor, cut as u can see in the pics it over shoot the outer diameter of the rotor too. Anyone with this problem?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: girling 60/MK2 install issues (ronster731)*

Does not look to me like the brake pad friction material is actually hanging over the outer edge of the brake rotor, looks like the brake pad backing plate is.
Which is fine, nothing wrong. Most all brake pad backing plates overhag the brake pad friction area, and may overhang the edge of the rotor.


----------



## ronster731 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: girling 60/MK2 install issues (germancarnut51)*

Yeah, I see what ur saying, but it hangs over a lot more than a normal set up. It hangs over 3/16". That's defintely more than normal. Am I missing a clip or some kind of hardware? When I pulled off of the parts car there was no hardware. Ronnie


----------



## andydavy (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: girling 60/MK2 install issues (ronster731)*

From what I've read the Girling 60 calipers are designed to be used with 276mm rotors. As the G60 ones are 280mm your pads won't be sitting exactly on the swept area of the rotor. This explains why the pad overhangs the rotor face on the inside diameter and isn't flush with the outer diameter. There's not much you can do about the inner diameter, but you could always have your rotors machined down to 276mm to prevent a lip forming on the outer diameter. Hope this helps.


----------



## ronster731 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: girling 60/MK2 install issues (andydavy)*

Okay, I see what u r saying and that makes sense. I might go ahead and machine the rotors down. No sense in having that overhang on the outer diameter. As far as the inner diameter, I push the pad back towards the caliper with the whole assembly together and it bottoms out the spring but I gain about 1/8" more contact, but it still overhangs. So, not much I could do for the inner either. I think at this point I'm just going to have the rotor machined down and put it together and call it good. Thanks for the info. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: girling 60/MK2 install issues (ronster731)*

Why bother to have the rotors machined?
When a substantial lip forms at theouter edge, it will be time to replace the rotors anyway.


----------

